
Factor 0.88 released - vegai
http://factor-language.blogspot.com/2007/02/factor-088-released.html
======
plinkplonk
and what does this have to do with startups?

------
vegai
Changelog: http://factorcode.org/responder/help/show-help?topic=changes

